# Nadie nos va a echar de más



## Reina de la Aldea

Hola,

Intento entender la letra de una canción chilena en la que aparece la frase _*Nadie nos va a echar de más*_.  
Según Google Translate, significa *Nobody is going to miss us*

Únanse al baile de los que sobran
*Nadie nos va a *_*ech*_*ar de más*
Nadie nos quiso ayudar de verdad 
letra de El baile de los que sobran 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## gvergara

Hola, Reina de la Aldea:

Yo quizás tenga la respuesta que andas buscando. Pienso que altísimas probabilidades de que conozcas la expresión _echar de menos a alguien_=to miss. En Chile, país de donde son oriundos Los Prisioneros, no se dice realmente _echar de más_, pero pienso que por temas de métrica suena mejor decir _más_. Yo por mucho tiempo pensé que decía _jamás_, pues nunca se me pasó por la cabeza que dijesen _echar de más_.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Quizás es un recurso poético que tenga algo que ver con el tema de sobrar en la sociedad y al mismo tiempo ser invisible/transparente


----------



## gvergara

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Quizás es un recurso poético que tenga algo que ver con el tema de sobrar en la sociedad y al mismo tiempo ser invisible/transparente


Desconozco eso, RdlA, lo que sí te puedo asegurar que la poesía y significados entre líneas no era lo de Los Prisioneros. Sus letras fueron siempre muy directas.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Quizás es un recurso poético que tenga algo que ver con el tema de sobrar en la sociedad y al mismo tiempo ser invisible/transparente


Estoy de acuerdo con este punto de vista. Fue justo lo que pensé. Hechar de más, parece ser un recurso poético que vendría a significar justo lo que dices (pensar que sobramos), es decir,  lo contrario de "hechar de menos".
Queda bastante claro creo. El texto dice:
"Únanse al baile de los que sobran
*Nadie nos va a *_*ech*_*ar de más"*

Si el baile está compuesto por los que sobran, entonces entre nosotros nadie va a pensar que sobramos.


----------



## gvergara

Sería entonces la única línea poética de Los Prisioneros en todas sus canciones. Esa canción es un crudo testimonion de desigualdad social, de verdad no hay floreo por ningún lado.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Una cosa no quita la otra. Las canciones se prestan mucho para este tipo de recursos, llámesele recurso poético, floreo o lo que sea. De cualquier forma, para mí la idea es también bastante directa.


----------



## Rosamariama

Una canción conocida por aquí, también la usa:

*Te echo de menos*, de Kiko Veneno

Lo mismo te echo de menos, lo mismo
que antes_ te echaba de más._
Si tú no te das cuenta de lo que vale...


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Claramente en ese contexto, _echar de más es _más o menos el opuesto de _echar de menos

Lo mismo te echo de menos _(por la falta de tu presencia)
_antes te echaba de más _(por la superabundancia de tu presencia)
_*before you were too present*_


----------



## Rosamariama




----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Muchas gracias por tus aportes muy interesantes y penetrantes



Reina de la Aldea said:


> Únanse al baile de los que sobran
> *Nadie nos va a *_*ech*_*ar de más*
> Nadie nos quiso ayudar de verdad
> letra de El baile de los que sobran


He seguido pensando en esto, buscando una traducción al inglés.  ¿Creen ustedes que puede significar _nadie nos va a hacer caso/no one is going to notice us/feel our presence_?  O posiblemente _nadie nos va a darse cuenta de que ya no estamos/no one is going to notice we're missing.  _Y que se expresa así para contrastarlo con _echar de menos/to miss, to feel the absence of.  _Los Prisioneros cantan de la desigualdad en el sistema educativo y como algunos se pierden la oportunidad de tener un futuro después de graduarse.  Sobran en la sociedad.  Y a pesar de ser multitudes de jóvenes, están invisibles.

_Join the dance of those/the ones left behind_
*No one is going to notice us/feel our presence *_(though we are multitudes)_
*No one is going to notice we're missing*
_No one really tried to help us_


----------



## porelorti

"Echar de más" es un interesante hallazgo gramatical para expresar lo contrario de lo que los argentinos llamamos "extrañar" (en el sentido que los españoles llaman "echar de menos"). Es decir, en lugar de lamentarse por la ausencia de alguien o algo, "echar de más" equivaldría a desear que ese alguien o algo no estuviera más cerca de nosotros. Por ello, una posible traducción al inglés de "Nadie nos va a echar de más" -con perdón de Shakespeare- sería "No one will want us to leave" o "No one will be wishing us away".


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

porelorti said:


> "echar de más" equivaldría a desear que ese alguien o algo no estuviera más cerca de nosotros. Por ello, una posible traducción al inglés ... sería
> "No one will want us to leave" o "No one will be wishing us away"


¿No sería todo lo contrario -- _*No one will want us here/will want us around/be wishing we stay*_ -- dado que sobran, hay un exceso de ellos?


----------



## porelorti

Reina de la Aldea said:


> ¿No sería todo lo contrario -- _*No one will want us here/will want us around/be wishing we stay*_ -- dado que sobran, hay un exceso de ellos?


No. Por favor lea con atención toda la última frase de mi anterior intervención.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

porelorti said:


> equivaldría a desear que ese alguien o algo no estuviera más cerca de nosotros ...  "No one will want us to leave"


Creo que tenemos una brecha de comunicación (communication gap ) . Si uno desea que otro no estuviera cerca, que se vaya, ¿no equivaldría a _No one will want us not to leave --> No one will want us here._


----------



## michelmontescuba

Nadie nos va a hechar de más (nadie va a querer que nos vayamos) - no one will want us to leave.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Jaja  Por fin entiendo. Muchas gracias por explicármelo, @porelorti y @michelmontescuba. Ahora bien, en el contexto de la canción, ¿qué significa? ¿Quién es "nadie" -- los que sobran o los demás? ¿Significa que, entre nosotros, nadie nos va a pensar que sobramos (como sugirió Michel en #5) O que nadie de los demás ni aun nos va a notar nuestra presencia (y por eso, no va a esperar que nos vayamos)? La próxima linea -- _nadie nos quiso ayudar de verdad -- _se refiere a los demás como nadie, ¿no?


porelorti said:


> -con perdón de Shakespeare- sería "No one will want us to leave" o "No one will be wishing us away".


Me gusta _*No one will be wishing/wish us away*_

Les agradezco muchísimo ayudarme a entender la letra de esta canción.  Me encanta y me importa entenderla bien, y con suerte y esfuerzo, llegar a traducirla


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

_"Echar de más_" doesn't exist in Spanish. It doesn't mean anything. It is a joking mirror image of _"echar de menos"_ =_ to miss, to long for someone   _as it has been already explained.
It doesn't mean anything at all. You cannot translate it.
It is like saying, IDK, _"pay it forward"_ in English.

If you want to (somehow) reproduce just the effect of some double-meaning with "miss", you could say something like:

_No one will miss us / no one will find us_
Or 
_Nobody will short for us_

Or some other ridiculous mirror image of a set phrase.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

I don't agree.  _Echar de más _does exist in Spanish.  Google it.  You will find it in other songs.  And there are threads about it here in WR.  I believe it is being used very intentionally in this song in contrast to _echar de menos _precisely in order to emphasize/convey that they who "sobran" are easily overlooked, that they are invisible, inconsequential in Chilean society


----------



## michelmontescuba

gvergara said:


> En Chile, país de donde son oriundos Los Prisioneros, no se dice realmente _echar de más_, pero pienso que por temas de métrica suena mejor decir _más_.





MonsieurGonzalito said:


> _"Echar de más_" doesn't exist in Spanish. It doesn't mean anything. It is a joking mirror image of _"echar de menos"_





Reina de la Aldea said:


> ¿Creen ustedes que puede significar _nadie nos va a hacer caso/no one is going to notice us/feel our presence_? O posiblemente _nadie nos va a darse cuenta de que ya no estamos/no one is going to notice we're missing. _


Luego de analizarlo todo de nuevo, creo que son ustedes los que mejor lo han comprendido. Quizá no deberías darme las gracias Reina.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Solo te equivocas en pensar que no mereces mil gracias, Michel, tal y como las merecen todos/as los/las que me han ayudado con esta línea tan desafiante


----------



## Ballenero

Hola, estoy de acuerdo
con MonsieurGonzalito,
echar de más, no existe realmente.
Es solo un juego de palabras,
se trata de tomar una expresión y cambiar uno de sus elementos para que signifique lo contrario.
Eso no lo convierte en una expresión, nadie en su vida diaria dice eso.

Aquí Metro.pr lo explican muy bien:
_Podemos echar de más algún ingrediente en el guiso, o incluso de menos; pero, cuando se trata de seres humanos, NUNCA echamos de más._​_(...)_​_Por eso, nunca diremos hace sobra, pero sí hace falta; lo has echado a ganar, en vez de lo has echado a perder, o vaya usted a desconocer, en vez de vaya usted a saber._​
También se puede tomar como un recurso poético, como dice MichelM.


Reina de la Aldea said:


> Quién es "nadie" -- los que sobran o los demás?


Esto es lo más confuso.
La única explicación que encuentro lógica es:
_Únanse al baile de los que sobran;_
los que sobran son los que ya han sido echados de más, entonces
_Únanse al baile de los que han sido echados de más,
nadie nos va a echar de más._
Ese nadie tiene que ser, obligatoriamente, los del baile.

El siguiente nadie,
_nadie quiso ayudarnos_
se refiere a otros, no los del baile
sino a los que nos echaron de más.

Pero repito, _echar de más,_ 
no puede tomarse en serio, 
no es una expresión real.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Reina de la Aldea said:


> _Echar de más _does exist in Spanish.


They made a movie called "Pay it forward", too.
The idea was (I think, I would not be dragged to watch it), to have gestures of kindness in advance, and generate some sort of virtuous circle.
So, similarly, yes, as soon as someone uses it, _echar de más_ "exists" in Spanish.

But it is not something generally used, not even at a colloquial, slang, or regional level. 
At least, I am quite old, curious, and educated, but never heard of it.


----------



## Rosamariama

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> So, similarly, yes, as soon as someone uses it, _echar de más_ "exists" in Spanish.
> 
> But it is not something generally used, not even at a colloquial, slang, or regional level.


Creo que explica con toda exactitud las posibilidades de esta expresión: se conoce (por la canción, en España, famosísima, y sé que los Prisioneros son emblemáticos en Chile), pero al menos aquí no ha dado_ el salto_ al habla (tampoco lo he oído nunca, siquiera, por ejemplo, haciendo una broma o un juego de palabras).


----------



## gvergara

Hola nuevamente:

Respecto a que _echar de más _podría interpretarse como lo opuesto a _echar de menos, _no logro imaginar el concepto de "antiextrañar". Admito que recién hace un mes, en que por primera vez me senté a leer la letra, me enteré que el coro decía _echar de más_. Por años y años previo a este "descubrimiento", siempre pensé que decía _Nadie nos va a echar *jamás*_, y si bien esta oración no me aportaba nada demasiado claro en la letra, jamás en mi vida habría imaginado que decían _echar de más_, que no sólo no dice nada de buenas a primeras, sino que es muy difícil encontrarle un significado lógico.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

This has all been very, very helpful.  Thank you, @Ballenero, for your thorough and insightful comments, and thanks again, @MonsieurGonzalito, @gvergara (who introduced me to the song) and @Rosamariama for your further contributions.

In pondering this line further in the context of the rest of the song, I interpret _echar de más _to be on the opposite end of the spectrum from _echar de menos_.  To miss someone is to feel keenly their absence, to yearn for there presence.  The polar extreme of this is to feel their presence keenly, perhaps too much, perhaps so much you might _wish them away_.  It's to notice them everywhere.  They are overabundant.  _Ellos sobran en la sociedad.  _This makes sense since multitudes of young people were -- and unfortunately still are -- falling through the cracks in the educational system in Chile.  They were/are hanging out in the streets, kicking stones.  And yet, they are in some sense invisible, transparent, absent to societal awareness, absent to a life with meaning and purpose, absent, absent, absent.  This should in fact be a case of _echar de menos._ The line sets up an ironic contrast between what is -- _echar de más -- _and what should be _-- echar de menos._  What would a society be obliged to do were its lost young people to come to its attention? It would be obliged to act.  But the very next line explains that away:  _Nadie nos quiso ayudar de verdad.  _

I return to my translation in #12:

_Join the dance of those/the ones left behind_
*No one is going to notice us*
_No one really tried to help us_ 

It's simplistic and unsatisfying.  I'm hoping something more poetic comes to me.  This song merits the effort.  It's become a kind of anthem for social inequality, not only in Chile, but in other South American countries such as Peru, Columbia, and Argentina.  Though written in the mid 1980s, it is, unfortunately, still relevant today



porelorti said:


> "Echar de más" es un interesante hallazgo gramatical para expresar lo contrario de lo que los argentinos llamamos "extrañar" (en el sentido que los españoles llaman "echar de menos"). Es decir, en lugar de lamentarse por la ausencia de alguien o algo, "echar de más" equivaldría a desear que ese alguien o algo no estuviera más cerca de nosotros. Por ello, una posible traducción al inglés de "Nadie nos va a echar de más" -con perdón de Shakespeare- sería "No one will want us to leave" o "No one will be wishing us away".


This is a really good argument, and I do like _No one will wish us away.  _It resonates with the notion of _sobrar, _that by uniting in dance, _los que sobran _will no longer _sobrar _(be wished away) by the rest of society. It's more poetic than my translation, too. Thank you, porelorti 

_Join the dance of those left behind_
*No one will wish us away*
_No one truly tried to help us_


----------



## Recifrar

Mandela effect.   Es echar jamás..   ahora no...


----------



## friasc

Tema interesante. Soy de padres chilenos, crecí escuchando la música de los Prisioneros y para mí de chico eso de 'echar de más' yo lo entendía, desde mi mente de niño de 6 años, como un 'echar de menos' pero exacerbado, como 'nos van a excluir con mayor razón, con mayor intensidad'. Y si bien es cierto que 'echar de más' tal cual no se usa, más de una vez he escuchado 'no te vamos a echar de menos ni de más' o cosas por el estilo, quizás por eso nunca me chocó escuchar esa frase en la letra de la canción. 

Por último y como dato curioso, les cuento que un fenómeno similar ocurría en Chile con el estribillo de otra canción de los Prisioneros. La gente escuchaba 'mueran las industrias' o 'fuera las industrias' y lo que cantaban era 'muevan las industrias'. Un efecto Mandela, como comenta Recifrar.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Acabo de ver las últimas dos aportes.  Primero, ¡bienvenide al foro, @Recifrar!  Recifrar y @friasc, nos pueden explicar en qué sentido es esto un efecto Mandela.  ¿Es que la gente oye _echar jamás _en vez de _echar de más_?


----------



## Mister Draken

Creo que la expresión "echar de menos" puede ahora leerse a la luz del movimiento "Ni una menos". Lo usual habría sido decir "ni una más" entendiendo que la sociedad no quiere que haya ni una mujer (ni nadie de toda la disidencia, es decir, LGTBIQ+) abusada, violada, maltratada. Al decir "ni una menos" se enfatiza la gravedad: a las personas de esos colectivos disidentes se las mata, se las desaparece y, por tanto, "ni una menos". "Ni una más" se queda corto. Nadie es descartable, todos los seres humanos son imprescindibles.


----------



## iribela

Mister Draken said:


> Creo que la expresión "echar de menos" puede ahora leerse a la luz del movimiento "Ni una menos".


Una observación interesante. Entonces, ¿dirías que "echar de más" en esta canción es como decir que la persona que se une al baile de los que sobran es otra más que nadie va a extrañar?


----------



## Penyafort

Reina de la Aldea said:


> I don't agree.  _Echar de más _does exist in Spanish.  Google it.  You will find it in other songs.  And there are threads about it here in WR.  I believe it is being used very intentionally in this song in contrast to _echar de menos _precisely in order to emphasize/convey that they who "sobran" are easily overlooked, that they are invisible, inconsequential in Chilean society



No, _echar de más _doesn't really exist, what exists is _estar de más_, which does indeed mean _sobrar_, not be needed. Echar de más is a play on words with echar de menos, and the idea of being not needed is conveyed by just that "de más". _Echar de más_ wouldn't make much sense. (Neither would _echar de menos_, but the expression comes from the Portuguese _achar de menos_, which should have been 'hallar de menos' in Spanish)


----------



## Rocko!

No conozco el contexto histórico de la canción ni los motivos que llevaron a su composición. Y no sabiendo esto, lo entiendo dentro de mi ignorancia de las circunstancias como un asunto de lógica:

Los que *no* sobran = se les echa de menos.

Los que sobran = se les echa de más.

Y después están las conocidas paradojas como la siguiente: “_si todos fuéramos/somos especiales, entonces nadie sería/es especial_”; que se aplica en la canción: en este baile todos sobramos y por eso tú aquí no puedes realmente sobrar = nadie te va a echar de más (y tampoco de menos porque es paradójico).

Pero repito que desconozco todo sobre la canción, me fui al punto sin averiguar y puedo estar equivocado (tampoco leí todas las respuestas porque son demasiadas).


----------



## Nomenclature

friasc said:


> Tema interesante. Soy de padres chilenos, crecí escuchando la música de los Prisioneros y para mí de chico eso de 'echar de más' yo lo entendía, desde mi mente de niño de 6 años, como un 'echar de menos' pero exacerbado, como 'nos van a excluir con mayor razón, con mayor intensidad'. Y si bien es cierto que 'echar de más' tal cual no se usa, más de una vez he escuchado 'no te vamos a echar de menos ni de más' o cosas por el estilo, quizás por eso nunca me chocó escuchar esa frase en la letra de la canción.
> 
> Por último y como dato curioso, les cuento que un fenómeno similar ocurría en Chile con el estribillo de otra canción de los Prisioneros. La gente escuchaba 'mueran las industrias' o 'fuera las industrias' y lo que cantaban era 'muevan las industrias'. Un efecto Mandela, como comenta Recifrar.


O sea, extrañar a alguien tanto que sufres, pero quieres a ese alguien y quieres que vuelva?


----------



## Un Adorador

Rosamariama said:


> Una canción conocida por aquí, también la usa:
> 
> *Te echo de menos*, de Kiko Veneno
> 
> Lo mismo te echo de menos, lo mismo
> que antes_ te echaba de más._
> Si tú no te das cuenta de lo que vale...


Esto me hace pensar que "echar de más" quiere decir no valorar, subestimar, etc.
O sea, dar por hecho que las personas siempre van estar presente sin importar cómo son tratadas. 
En inglés se diría, "take for granted".


Ballenero said:


> La única explicación que encuentro lógica es:
> _Únanse al baile de los que sobran;_
> los que sobran son los que ya han sido echados de más, entonces
> _Únanse al baile de los que han sido echados de más,
> nadie nos va a echar de más._
> *Ese nadie tiene que ser, obligatoriamente, los del baile.*
> 
> El siguiente nadie,
> _nadie quiso ayudarnos_
> *se refiere a otros, no los del baile*
> sino a los que nos echaron de más.


De acuerdo.
En conclusión, yo pienso que en este contexto "echar de más" significa que aquí nadie te va menospreciar, aquí sí te tomamos en cuenta.


----------

